# Couple of FODMAP questions



## Johnmac (Apr 23, 2016)

1. The FODMAP food lists I've seen refer to an amount "per serve". (E.g. 1 tsp tumeric per serve.) In the elimination phase, is there only one such serve per day? I.e. does 1 tsp of tumeric per serve mean 1 tsp per day? Or is a "serve" per meal, per hour...?

2. Prebiotics are good. High-FODMAP foods are (for us, for now) bad. However I've found precious few prebiotic foods that are not high-FODMAP.

Are there any prebiotic foods that are safe for the FODMAP-sensitive?

Low-FODMAP fixes about 95% of my symptoms when I stick to it.

Thanks for any help...


----------

